# Looking for a buoy to rent in the Chesapeake



## Chrispala (Mar 13, 2013)

I've found a nice O'Day 23, but I can only buy it if I find a mooring for it. Anyone know of such a thing in the Chesapeake within an hour or so of Washington? I see plenty of expensive slips for rent, but no buoys.


----------



## RunningRabbit (Dec 7, 2012)

There are mooring balls in Annapolis. I think you contact the city harbormaster to rent one. There are annual ones and transient ones.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Not a lot of moorings around Chesapeake but there are some. Check Craigslist for rentals.

The City of Annapolis moorings are available by the day, week, and month.

I think all the annual moorings I've seen in Annapolis are private. Most have a phone number on them.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

You can drop your own ball - but then you have to have to have a way to access it. Friends of mine have found that out the hard way. Public water access is a tad limited in Anne Arundel country (around Annapolis). 
A slip for a 23 footer can easily exceed the value of the 23 footer annually. 

Craigslist has several private (at a home) slips for rent, that might be your best answer, i.e., not the slip itself, but an arrangement with a pier owner to allow you to access the water from his/her pier - and from there get to a ball on a creek somewhere. 


If you are retired military the Navy Annex has mooring balls.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Hartge Yacht Harbor on the West River has moorings and so does Holiday Hills Marina on the South River. The later is probably cheaper...

In Solomons, Zanhizers has moorings as well.

You try contacting Bodkin Marina on Bodkin Creek, his prices are usually the cheapest around, I paid $1200 for my boat 8 years ago...not a mooring but worth checking out if price is what your primary factor is. 

Look at Marinas.com, you may be surprised what you can find. Some places off the Patapsco are very reasonable bit you'll find the marinas don't offer much.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

You may also consider looking at Patapskut Sailing Association on the North Shore of the Magothy. Dues and mooring fees are cheap, and it is a beautiful location, it is a working club and they pull the mooring balls in the winter I believe so you have to consider winter storage if you can't tie up to the dock. You would also need a member to sponsor you and there may be a wait on moorings but you should call. 

All of the places I mention are about and hour from DC.

If you could get into PSA, that may be your best option and great sailing o. the Magothy with good access to the bay.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

They have a waiting list T37Chef (neighbor's) - but it is indeed a nice club and mooring field.


----------



## Chrispala (Mar 13, 2013)

Many thanks, Shawn et al, I'm checking them out one by one. Will keep you posted.


----------

